# Errr - Whatâ€™ S That You Said?



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Gents and ladies

I stopped going to bigger music gigs a while ago, when I got too old for it. All I attend now is the smaller local venue (300 standing room only) which has a mixture of original and tribute bands.The fact that it is small venue makes it a bit of a problem. Let me explain.

ã€€

The last two bands, an original blues bands and a The Who tribute all I can to describe the music is VERY LOUD !!! - shook the pints of beer. The 710 and me couldn't hear properly for 3-days. The old ears canâ€™t take that punishment again.

Now, I know there are ear plugs designed specifically these occasion, so I looked on the net. What an array of styles and promises on their effectiveness. So the question, â€˜*Any recommendation from any of you that use them and where to purchase.* If they were durable and discrete - well discrete enough so I wouldn't look too much like an old plonker - all the better.

ã€€

Next band is a Rolling Stones tribute on the 27th December - bound to be loud, but a good night I bet .

George


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm amazed that Health and Safety haven't been involved with music venues yet. I have occupational hearing loss and was surprised at the amount of damage that the noise caused to my ears. My daughter's fiancee is in a group and we could only stand an hour or so before we left. My ears were buzzing for hours afterwards.

Mike


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

sparky the cat said:


> Gents and ladies
> 
> I stopped going to bigger music gigs a while ago, when I got too old for it. All I attend now is the smaller local venue (300 standing room only) which has a mixture of original and tribute bands.The fact that it is small venue makes it a bit of a problem. Let me explain.
> 
> ...


I've used EAR Earfit foam earplugs for sleeping for donkey's years, ever since living in Halls at Uni. They're comfortable enough and should do you for going to gigs, although I'd treat them as 'single use' if you do wearing them at a gig (they lose their elasticity after a couple of wears and don't block as much sound). Not very discrete though - they're bright yellow.

Custom earplugs are popular with bikers and the shooting fraternity, but can be silly money. For the occasional gig, I'd try the EAR ones.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I lost 70% of my hearing on my left side in an accident. I think reggae, motorcycling and cycling has also worsened my right side. Maybe that's why I like foreigh subtitled films so much. Pardon?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

MarkF said:


> I lost 70% of my hearing on my left side in an accident. I think reggae, motorcycling and cycling has also worsened my right side. Maybe that's why I like foreigh subtitled films so much. Pardon?


 a quarter to three...


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

I've used something like this before

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proguard-Lin-Ear-PR20-linear-attenuation-music-earplugs-musicians-ear-plugs-/230856255629?pt=UK_BOI_ProtectiveGear_RL&hash=item35c01ae88d


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Any hearing protection's better than no hearing protection. I use these. Perfect for that motorbike whistle on the highway, I reckon they'd do a good job for other stuff.



















www.alpine.nl (or so is written on the back)


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Gents

Thanks for the posts. It always good to get to know a bit about the guys on the forum - put some flesh on the words, so to speak.

I think the hearing is worse in my left ear. If the music is very noisy, I have to put my finger into my right ear to protect it (folk singer style) - the left doesnâ€™t seem to suffer.

Iâ€™ll definitely do a bit of digging on the plastic versions. Should last longer than the foam. Actually I wear the foam ones at wok ( a very fetching yellow and red stripe version). These go one H &S step further; they have a string tied between the two ear pieces. I think it is so it can be pulled out if it goes too far into the ear (some of the guys may not have much to stop it disappearing all the way in - just joking). As I said I wear them at work. It isnâ€™t that its noisy (itâ€™s a mechanical design office) itâ€™s just I have the attention span of a cocker spaniel puppy. Slightest conversation and Iâ€™m drawn straight into it. So to get any work done I need to isolate myself totally.

ã€€

ã€€


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

The foam plugs are great at blocking out noise, but they have an issue in that the sound that you get to hear is muffled. You need a good pair of attenuated ear plugs that makes what comes through sound the same as what's outside, just a f**k of a lot quieter. For an off the shelf, the Alpines are good, so are the Pro guard Lin-ear. If you use occasionally then either of these is good. If you use on a regular basis, then you may want to invest a bit more and go for moulded plugs that fit your ear canal perfectly and provide the best attenuation and you can also get lots of choice as to what kind of volume levels you're dealing with.


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for advice Mr Shepard. A recommendation from a muscian is much appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

jeffvader said:


> I've used something like this before
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Proguard-Lin-Ear-PR20-linear-attenuation-music-earplugs-musicians-ear-plugs-/230856255629?pt=UK_BOI_ProtectiveGear_RL&hash=item35c01ae88d


Just an update. In the end I went for the above. Strange feeling at first or was that me just feeling self-conscious. Should really since fairly discrete

It definitely turns the blast down, but lot of what's going on at a lower level is still audible. You do loose some of the sparkle, but ears most comfortable after the concert (funk/blues sort of thing).

If you are considering a pair - you two sets of different size holders, but only two filters (I thought I was on a winner and would be getting a psre spare for the 710). Think she is going to get some though - two weeks time it a Queen tribute band (QEII) - so better get my singing voice warmed up.

Me me me me..........

George


----------

